# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo > Công ty du lịch >  Công ty du lịch Hải Đăng - TP. Hồ Chí Minh

## dulichcungban

*Địa chỉ* : 154 Phạm Phú Thứ, P.11, Q.Tân Bình
*Thành phố* : TP Hồ Chí Minh
*Số điện thoại* : 08 38691080 - 38691116 - 38691117
*Loại hình Công ty* : Du Lịch Nội Địa và Quốc Tế 

HAIDANG TOURIST là một đơn vị chuyên nghiệp trong lĩnh vực Du Lịch Lữ Hành. Du lịch hải đăng đã có măt trong sự phát triển của Ngành Du Lịch tại Tp. HCM nói riêng và Việt Nam nói chung góp phần phục vụ đồng bào trong nước. việt kiều, ngoại kiều tham quan, tìm hiều các danh lam, thăng cảnh, lịch sử và văn hóa khắp mọi miền đất nước và trên thế giới.
Công Ty du lịch HẢI ĐĂNG chuyên :
•    Tổ chức tour Du Lịch trọn gói Nội Địa và Quốc Tế
•    Thiết kế tour du lịch, hội nghị, sự kiện theo yêu cầu.
•    Tư vấn du lịch, dịch vụ nhà hàng, khách sạn
•    Đại lý vé máy bay trong và ngoài nước
•    Dịch vụ Visa, tư vấn xuất nhập cảnh
•    Cho thuê xe du lịch từ 4- 45 chỗ, đặc biệt với dịch vụ cho thuê xe tháng tất cả các loại xe, giá chỉ từ 1000 USD…

----------

